# Convertidor elevador



## vicen10 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hola a todos!!!Quisiera que me dijerais un circuito integrado(control) para realizar un convertidor elevador de 12V a 100V, que no sea muy complejo si puede ser y el diseño que tiene, ya que en muchos datasheets no te ponen el diseño.

Gracias de antemano.

Saludos


----------



## camarohero (Jun 8, 2011)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/inversor-12-v-dc-120-v-ac-60-hz-1233/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/inversor-12v-dc-220v-ac-7430/


----------



## vicen10 (Jun 8, 2011)

Pero tiene que ser un Boost, y son de 12V DC a 100V DC.

De todas formas gracias.


----------



## camarohero (Jun 9, 2011)

te puedes guiar en este otro, y aqui mismo aparece un diagrama
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/duda-sobre-funcionamiento-elevador-boost-555-a-20646/


----------



## vicen10 (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok gracias!!!
Mira he encontrado otro muy parecido, lo he probado, pero cuando le coloco una carga a la salida me pasa de tener 113V a 68V, la carga es una resistencia de 1k y de 25W de potencia para q me aguante.
Lo que quiero es hacer que cuando le meto la carga la salida no me disminuya, y que cuando varie la tensión de entrada , la de salida se mantenga. Eso tengo que hacerlo con la realimentacion a la pata 5 no?
seria conveniente quitar el transistor BJT y la R4 y conectar directamente la realimentacion en la pata 5, xq sino el transistor cada vez que tenga mucha tension se cortara y me bajara mucho la tension xq disminuira su duty cicle noo?

Gracias
Saludos


----------



## camarohero (Jun 10, 2011)

creo que tienes razon, pero no he experimentado mucho con estos circuitos asi que intentalo y me cuentas que tal


----------



## vicen10 (Jun 13, 2011)

pues al final he hecho eso, ni el circuito no iva bien cuando le metido la carga, porque me salia lo mismo que le metia a la entrada, unos 12 voltios, asique estoy probando cosas, pero no doy con la tecla nose que puedo hacer.


----------



## camarohero (Jun 13, 2011)

te la voy a poner facil aunque no se si esto se considere estrictamente "boost"
haz un 555 en modo astable, luego a la salida pones un multiplicador de tension que te dara cc


----------



## vicen10 (Jun 15, 2011)

Gracias pero ma dicho mi profesor que eso no vale jeje
Me ha hecho cambiar de integrado y utilizar el UC3524 y estoy diseñandolo, haber si me aclaro haciendolo, ya veremos.


----------



## vicen10 (Jun 16, 2011)

Alguien me puede ayudar a diseñar un convertidor elevador con un UC3524? porque estoy en ello y montando circuitos pero no consigo dar con el adecuado.

Gracias.
Saludos


----------



## camarohero (Jun 16, 2011)

vicen10 dijo:


> Alguien me puede ayudar a diseñar un convertidor elevador con un UC3524? porque estoy en ello y montando circuitos pero no consigo dar con el adecuado.
> 
> Gracias.
> Saludos



encontre este, le faltan datos pero puedes experimentar con el
espero que te sirva


----------



## vicen10 (Jun 17, 2011)

Gracias voy a probar ese que me has dicho tu y este que he encontrado que es como el que estoy haciendo, pero tengo una duda y es, que no se donde colocar en este circuito la puerta y el drenador del MOSFET para que me dispare, tu lo sabes?

http://www.national.com/images/pf/LM3524D/865011.pdf

Gracias


----------



## camarohero (Jun 17, 2011)

no lo tiene ya agregado en el ic??


----------



## fausto garcia (Jun 18, 2011)

vicen10 dijo:


> Alguien me puede ayudar a diseñar un convertidor elevador con un UC3524? porque estoy en ello y montando circuitos pero no consigo dar con el adecuado.
> 
> Gracias.
> Saludos



Saludos compañero. Leyendo los comentarios sobre lo que quieres hacer, no mencionas  caracteristicas mas especificas sobre tu proyecto.
El esquema que adjunto es de un elevador de tension que tal vez te pueda servir, utiliza el mismo integrado que mencionas y con algunos ajustes en el transformador te puede dar sin problemas los 100v que mencionas, el circuito es bastante simple y te garantizo que funciona a la primera, lo unico que es un poco laborioso  bobinar el transformador y conseguir el nucleo tiroidal.



La tension es regulable en un rango bastante amplio y yo lo he probado incluso con solo dos mosfet y aun asi funciona, claro con menor corriente. Por ejemplo si bobinas unas 30+30 vueltas en el secundario del transformador pasaras sin problemas los 100v.

Cualquier duda hazla y trataremos de ayudarte.      Saludos desde Puebla México.


----------



## vicen10 (Jun 20, 2011)

hola otra vez!!!
Al final me decidi por hacer este circuito, colocandole el MOSFET a la salida claro esta, lo que pasa que las rampas del CT me tienen que cortar con la tensión que sale del amplificador de error, y no me cortan, ya qye la tensión que pasa por el pin 9 que es la de compensación es mas grande, y necesito hacerla mas pequeña pero no se como, si alguno me pudiera decir como se hace.
La realimentación que tengo puesta es una resistencia de 220K y otra de 2,2K que vienen de los 100 voltios a la salida. ademas tambien tiene una resistencia que regula la ganancia, que va del pin 1(realimentacion) al pin 9(compensacion). creo que la realimentacion esta bien, pero no estoy seguro.
Si me podeis ayudar...
GRACIAS.

http://www.national.com/images/pf/LM3524D/865011.pdf


----------



## vicen10 (Jun 21, 2011)

Alguien me puede decir como puedo eliminar, o deshabilitar el amplificador operacional de los pines 4 y 5? es que me perjudica claramente con su ganancia al amplificador de error y no me regula, pese a que me corta.
aqui adjunto el diagrama de bloques del UC3524.
http://www.google.es/imgres?imgurl=...=1t:429,r:1,s:0&tx=117&ty=68&biw=1024&bih=601


----------

